# Employment Seeking Advice



## girlgood9 (Jan 6, 2022)

Hi. I'm a newly certified CPB and about to take my CPC certification exam. I have no medical job experience and currently work in a completely different professional field, with that said I'm having trouble just finding an entry level job. The one thing that is a must is something remote since I have young kids, but I'm willing to do temp, part time or full time. Are there any job requirements in general I should know about? Any advice would be great


----------



## PoojaKapur (Jan 6, 2022)

girlgood9 said:


> Hi. I'm a newly certified CPB and about to take my CPC certification exam. I have no medical job experience and currently work in a completely different professional field, with that said I'm having trouble just finding an entry level job. The one thing that is a must is something remote since I have young kids, but I'm willing to do temp, part time or full time. Are there any job requirements in general I should know about? Any advice would be great


Hi, I am in the same boat & facing hard time to get a job as everywhere they are actually giving importance to work experience only & Certification seems like the another criteria.
Kindly advice us or recommend who hires the no experience CPC-A


----------



## twizzle (Jan 6, 2022)

girlgood9 said:


> Hi. I'm a newly certified CPB and about to take my CPC certification exam. I have no medical job experience and currently work in a completely different professional field, with that said I'm having trouble just finding an entry level job. The one thing that is a must is something remote since I have young kids, but I'm willing to do temp, part time or full time. Are there any job requirements in general I should know about? Any advice would be great


As I have said many times, it is unrealistic, although not impossible, to land a remote coding/billing job, even entry level, without experience. 'Why do think you need a remote job just because you have kids?' is a common question in job interviews, the assumption being that you will not be 100% devoted to your work - that is a reasonable question from a prospective employer. The dream of remote work is not the reality I'm afraid.
My advice would be to gain an entry level job in any aspect of healthcare but not remote. You need to learn the whole process since you have no medical job experience, then you can move towards your goal of remote work, whether coding, billing, or a combination. 
Most employers want at least 3 years of experience before considering employees for remote work. Keep your aspirations attainable.
Good luck.


----------



## jstellarosales (Feb 7, 2022)

Best advice I have is to start in a position like collections, payment posting, billing, Insurance verification to get your foot in the door and into the world of medical administration. Most coding positions will want to see that you have some familiarity with medical procedures/ processes of some kind


----------

